# ремонт



## Vlad Gurzhi (4 Апр 2012)

Уважаемые форумчане! У меня аккордеон Баркаролла,70х годов. Практически на всех регистрах "хрипят " голоса,на сжим и на разжим, на пиколло-даже один воздух слышен.При внешнем осмотре резонаторов-ничего не обнаружил-голоса чистые без ржавчины,залоги ровные,проемы перекрывают, восковая мастика еще заводская.Какие могут быть причины?Спасибо. Владимир.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (2 Май 2012)

Попробуйте вынуть один из резонаторов и дунуть ртом. Если хрипа не услышите, то возможно что-то дрбезжит в самом инструменте. Если же хрип слышно, то отогните лайку и осмотрите на свет проёмы вокруг язычка. При этом нажимайте на язычёк, чтобы он входил внутрь планки. Если проём видно в разных положениях язычка, то попробуйте ещё раз дуть ртом и прижимать язычёк твёрдым предметом к планке рядом с клёпкой. Если же хрип не пропадает и в этом случае, то, наверное, придётся снимать планки и проверять резонаторы и лайку. Хотя возможно кто-нибудь предложит другие способы диагностирования и устранения хрипа. Желаю удачи.


----------

